# Can't Connect To Internet: Live Linux Mint 17



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

*Custom Build Specs*:
Linux Min 16t Maya Mate 64bit
Processor: AM3+ FX 4130 / AM3+ FX 4300
Motherboard:Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 (ver. 5.

*NETGEAR Nighthawk (R7000) Router & Motorola SURFboard eXtreme Cable Modem SB6121*

*Panda Long-Range WiFi 150Mbps 802.11N USB Adapter*

When I setup my new router and modem, I had no issues with any of my computers recognizing and connecting to my router. When I attempted to run Linux Mint 17 Mate' LTS, my Wi-Fi network or other networks come up. I've never had any issues with Linux and Wi-Fi. When I right click I see _ enable Ethernet _ checked but don't see anything for Wi-Fi.


Another thing, I installed an AMD/ATI: Cedar [Radeon HD *5000*/6000/7350 Series graphic card. I checked for updates and found these on AMD website. I checked Linux driver manager and it said, "the device is using all recommened drivers.

Even so, how do I downlod Linux drives from AMD to Linux. Thank you.


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

_needless to say I meant to type..._


*When I attempted to run my Live Linux Mint 17 Mate' LTS, my Wi-Fi network and other networks did not come up.* I'm using Linux Mint 16 Mate at present.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

clarification - were you trying to run the live dvd of mint17? What about Mint 16 - live or installed?

unless you have a need for the updated drivers, stick with what you have.


----------



## fisheater (Jan 27, 2013)

Is _this_ the adapter in question?


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

:uhoh: Had my Pandora plugged into the USB 3.0 port instead of the 2.0 port, hence the connectivity issue. I was able to download Mint 17 Mate' without issue.

But...

I can only connect to the 2.4GHz band, I need to be able to connect 5GHz band on my router. I will build my home network on this computer so, I'm able to share and stream music, photos, and videos to my other computers. Any suggestion or experience with USB adapters with dual capabilities? I've been researching this one Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260 + Bluetooth for Desktop

Thanks for your help, gents.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I found usb adapters can be a pain to get working, if they work. I have been mostly unsuccessful. Whatever one you are considering, you need to do a search to see if anyone is using it or had problems with it on the specific linux distro. I did a quick search on the intel and it looks like it would work out of the box. 

one other thing to consider. you can get routers on which you can setup your home network. Some routers have a usb port and readyshare (or something similar) where you can add and access external drives on the home network or when you are traveling. It is actually faster streaming. That is what I do. I have four external drives hooked up to my router.


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

sobeit said:


> I found usb adapters can be a pain to get working, if they work. I have been mostly unsuccessful. Whatever one you are considering, you need to do a search to see if anyone is using it or had problems with it on the specific linux distro. I did a quick search on the intel and it looks like it would work out of the box.
> 
> one other thing to consider. you can get routers on which you can setup your home network. Some routers have a usb port and readyshare (or something similar) where you can add and access external drives on the home network or when you are traveling. It is actually faster streaming. That is what I do. I have four external drives hooked up to my router.



So in other words...

I could put my movies, music, pictures and other files on an external hdd; I could then access or stream all of my data from any computer via the external hdd connected to the router? _I'm pretty sure they're some more steps to the set-up, but speaking in general terms_.

I had plans of using Samba in conjunction with XBMC to create a home network. 


The option you have presented, I'll surely consider. There are so many ways to build a home network. I have one 2.0 usb and one 3.0 usb ports and yes, Netgear has_ "readyshare / desktop genie"_. I don't think I can use my iTwin connect as a VPN. I think iTwin has to be connected to one computer within network -in the case my Windows 7.

Lots of things to consider, I'll take it one step at a time. I need to see if the Intel dual-band USB adapter will work first and then proceed. Thank you, I'll be back with more questions I'm sure.


----------

